# M Pity



## jgn81 (Feb 24, 2010)

Alright I have a Pit from SC. He is Gotti and Razors Edge, eight months old and weighs 67 lbs. How big is this guy gonna get?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It depends best thing to do is look at the parents if you can. hey will give you a good idea. also if you take the dogs weight at 4 months and multiply it by two that can also give you an idea how what he might weight as an adult.
You called him a pit but is sounds like he is an American Bully based off his bloodline and size. Do you have pictures? I bet he is cute!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


performanceknls said:


> It depends best thing to do is look at the parents if you can. hey will give you a good idea. also if you take the dogs weight at 4 months and multiply it by two that can also give you an idea how what he might weight as an adult.
> You called him a pit but is sounds like he is an American Bully based off his bloodline and size. Do you have pictures? I bet he is cute!


----------

